
The scrypt key derivation function and encryption utility - ligouras
https://www.tarsnap.com/scrypt.html
======
M4v3R
How it is news? It's been around for years already. Was there a major new
development in scrypt that I didn't hear about? Or is this just "let's submit
everything tar snap related week" as cperciva put it?

~~~
gaelow
I find interesting that scrypt asics are on the way:
[http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/20/kncminer-sells-2-million-
wo...](http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/20/kncminer-sells-2-million-worth-of-
scrypt-mining-machines-in-four-hours/?ncid=tcdaily)

~~~
chubot
OK interesting, I didn't realize that the altcoins use scrypt. I remember
hearing that Litecoin used a scheme that was supposed to be GPU-resistant, but
didn't realize it was scrypt.

[https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Litecoin](https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Litecoin)

Looks like there is a Bitcoin variant:
[http://bitcoinscrypt.org/](http://bitcoinscrypt.org/)

------
natch
Anyone know, how do I determine the version of scrypt currently installed on
my system? I've tried various things: -v, -version, --version, man scrypt,
strings /usr/local/bin/scrypt... no luck.

